# Your alert was triggered



## eduard85

Hi,

I am trying to translate the phrase *Your alert has been triggered! *into Dutch but I'm not sure if my translation is right:

*Uw waarschuwing is geactiveerd!*

The text above will be the subject of an automatic email that the user receives when one of his configured weather alerts is triggered (for instance, when the wind speed registered by his weather station is too strong).

Could you please help me?

Thanks!


----------



## eno2

De bedoeling van 'your alert' is hier 'uw  waarschuwingsfunctie', of 'uw alarmsignaal' (=  the sending of an automatic email)
<Uw waarschuwingsfunctie werd geactiveerd><Uw alarmsignaal werd geactiveerd>.  Passive voice. Like  'has been triggered by high wind speed' =werd  geactiveerd door hoge windsnelheden.

Misschien zijn er betere ideeën? Iemand?


----------



## eduard85

Hi eno2,

Thank you for your help. I forgot to mention that the phrase 'Your alert has been triggered!' actually includes the name of the alert given by the user, so the real phrase is 'Your alert {alert-name} has been triggered!'

What ado you think about this translation?

*Uw waarschuwing {alert-name} werd geactiveerd!*

What the user would see...

Uw waarschuwing *Harde wind* werd geactiveerd!

Thank you again!


----------



## eno2

<Uw alarm 'harde wind' is afgegaan> seems better than
<Uw waarschuwing *Harde wind* werd geactiveerd!>


----------



## eduard85

I am not sure about the verb 'afgaan' since the user will receive an alert each time the wind speed (for instance) exceeds the configured threshold. For instance: wind speed > 100 km/h. It's not an alarm that stops working after being triggered for the first time.


----------



## eno2

I hope somebody else proposes something better.


----------



## Peterdg

Eno,

It's about an application where the user can choose to be alerted when a certain event occurs. In order to receive an alert when that situation occurs, the user has to indicate that he wants that. When he does so, that is when the message the OP is asking for is to be published.

So I would say: "Uw alarm/waarschuwing (alarmnaam) is geactiveerd".


----------



## eno2

Sure it's an app. 
 <"Uw alarm (alarmnaam) is geactiveerd. "> OK then.


----------



## Peterdg

Eno,

That's what I understand from the explanation from the OP.

But I understand why you said what you said. The English version "has been triggered" is also very poor. If I understood well what the the message is to convey, it should be "your alarm has been set" or something of that nature.


----------



## eno2

Cross posted and I edited #6, #8 to keep it short, I think it's confirmed for the best now.


----------



## eduard85

Yes, the user has to first configure the different weather alarms.

Once the alarms have been set, he will receive a warning email each time the weather conditions exceed the threshold that he has been previously configured.

And the subject of the email is: Your alert {alert-name} has been triggered!


----------



## Peterdg

eduard85 said:


> And the subject of the email is: Your alert {alert-name} has been triggered!


If that is the case, then you should use Eno's suggestion: 


eno2 said:


> <Uw alarm 'harde wind' is afgegaan>


----------

